# best componet system out their



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

time to upgrade my 95 caddie with a componet system need help choosing one.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Feb 6 2008, 06:14 PM~9879550
> *time to upgrade my 95 caddie with a componet system need help choosing one.
> *



what's your budget?
what size are you looking for?


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

money is not an issue. here is what i was thinking 6x9's in the back then 6 1/2 in the front doors and not really sure what size tweeters .my goal is to have a componet system that can play loud as fuck with any type of music genre


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

iam not counting the 6x9's as part of the componet system just extra shit


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i've always ran infinity mids and highs....and they're not that expensive..


----------



## KREPTLOW (Mar 15, 2005)

I was just shooping myself for one for a 2000 deville and I came across Focal, and was impressed with this system.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://cdtaudio.com/


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

focal utopias you wont be disappointed cdts are ok too


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

u cant afford the "best'


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2008, 10:15 AM~9894863
> *u cant afford the "best'
> *



:0 :0


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

bull shit lol the hell i can afford the best but lets get realistic here the best is not the most expensive all the time. hey mazda min have you heard the focal utopias in person if so does the sound flow from speaker to speaker smooth


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Feb 8 2008, 02:12 PM~9895725
> *bull shit lol the hell i can afford the best  but lets get realistic here the best is not the most expensive all the time. hey mazda min have you heard the focal utopias in person if so does the sound flow from speaker to speaker smooth
> *


not always the most expensive, but even the "top 5" best...are not affordable by any means.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Feb 8 2008, 02:12 PM~9895725
> *bull shit lol the hell i can afford the best  but lets get realistic here the best is not the most expensive all the time. hey mazda min have you heard the focal utopias in person if so does the sound flow from speaker to speaker smooth
> *


lmfao

I guess ur a baller if you can afford 4k dollars for a set of tweeters


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

i could but that would be retarted


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

is the
Focal 165W3 - Focal 3 Way Utopia Component any good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Feb 8 2008, 04:00 PM~9896469
> *i could but that would be retarted
> *


well you asked for the best, that's the kinda cash involved in "the best" lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Feb 8 2008, 04:00 PM~9896469
> *i could but that would be retarted
> *


4k for 2 tweets 6k for 2 midrange and another 6k for midbasses.... you must have a house made of platinum and ivory....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2008, 02:17 PM~9896564
> *4k for 2 tweets 6k for 2 midrange  and another 6k for midbasses.... you must have a house made of platinum and ivory....
> *


What brand is that out of curiosity?? Why so much? Must be some studio refference line or something.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

what brand are yall talking about. this speakers better be made of fucking gold


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

a componet system that is in between street and competition


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

THAT RAINBOW SHITS PRETTY EXPENSIVE OR WAS,THERES PROBALLY SHIT OUT THERE ALOT MORE EXPENSIVE THAN THAT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yes, rainbow has a component set that retails around 7g's.

also USD Audio Waiveguides (top of the line ones) have a retail around there also.

THE most expensive i've ever seen, would have to be the Critical Mass electrostats at $259,000 (yes..259g's)

BRAX makes some that are 2g's+ 
Madisound has some expensive ass tweeters too.
Alpine f1 status ain't cheap either.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 8 2008, 06:56 PM~9898423
> *yes, rainbow has a component set that retails around 7g's.
> 
> also USD Audio Waiveguides (top of the line ones) have a retail around there also.
> ...


wow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2gQ64rdiyU


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

yes i have heard the utopias i think i still have the tweets and mids packed somewhere id have to look but they are the smoothest i have ever heard they were in a custom show vehicle and they redid the ol cady hearse and i bought them for around 1500. but that was 6 or 7 years ago......... :biggrin:


----------



## KREPTLOW (Mar 15, 2005)

When ever someone ask about door speakers on here someone mentions CDT. I wish I knew a dealer around here Charleston SC, but Focal is my new best product. Ive heard the Focals right below the Utopia's and I was thinking about how much money Im working with. I would like to hear these CDT's before I fork over my $338 for the mid level focals


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KREPTLOW_@Feb 10 2008, 07:58 PM~9910677
> *When ever someone ask about door speakers on here someone mentions CDT. I wish I knew a dealer around here Charleston SC, but Focal is my new best product. Ive heard the Focals right below the Utopia's and I was thinking about how much money Im working with. I would like to hear these CDT's before I fork over my $338  for the mid level focals
> *


im a big fan of cdt... i have their 6.5 comps with satnet 480 cross and their nyoslim 6.5's... they're pretty nice... i've never heard a system with a waveguide (atleast i dont remember hearing one)... wouldnt mind seeing what's that all about


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2008, 02:17 PM~9896564
> *4k for 2 tweets 6k for 2 midrange  and another 6k for midbasses.... you must have a house made of platinum and ivory....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bdubb (Apr 21, 2004)

i had the Dynaudio Esotec System 342 in my lexus gs4 and it sounded better then any setup i've had before.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bdubb_@Feb 13 2008, 12:08 AM~9929544
> *i had the Dynaudio Esotec System 342 in my lexus gs4 and it sounded better then any setup i've had before.
> *


WELL... what setups have you had before?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 7 2008, 09:54 PM~9891794
> *http://cdtaudio.com/
> *



Which ones from here would you recommend for a impala convertible?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 16 2008, 11:04 PM~9960121
> *Which ones from here would you recommend for a impala convertible?
> *


The entry level stuff is great for the money, obviously they get better from there...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/default_en.htm

Very nice quality. You get what you pay for with this company.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 16 2008, 10:19 PM~9960668
> *The entry level stuff is great for the money, obviously they get better from there...
> *


Just picked up some Euro-620 comps, haven't got it installed yet, will post up pros and cons(if any) soon.

2x on CDT.


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

how bout oxygen audio or beyma? any opinions


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks, found the ones i want.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

i always liked the boston acoustics pro series they run about 550.00 for 6.5s


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Focal compoenent speakers are excellent! I ran them in one of the rides I sold. I liked them so much I purchased another couple of sets and had them installed in my SS. 

You can't go wrong with Focals.


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

SUMMER OF 06 I HAD 6 INFINITY KAPPA PERFECT 12S IN MY K5 BLAZER, ONLY HAD A COMPONENT SET AMPED UP FRONT......IT WAS THE MOST EXPENSIVE INFINITY COMPONENTS ON THE MARKET AT THE TIME.........SUPER CLEAN AND COULD STILL HEAR WORDS WITH THE BEATZ


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Kicker has some really good ones.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

IM LOOKIN FOR SOME 5.25S ANYONE KNOW SOME GOOD 1S.IM THINING OF GETTING THE NEW PREMIER PRS MODELS??


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

MB QUART.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 17 2008, 03:24 PM~10188920
> *MB QUART.
> *


Ten years ago maybe, but now, not so much...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 17 2008, 03:24 PM~10188920
> *MB QUART.
> *


i agree, maybe not as good a a set of 1/4million doller set, but good enough for me


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

i just bought the JL AUDIO C5 6.5's and i love em


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

i got a set of Focal polyglass 6v1 comps for free.


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have these in my 68 vert, I have never heard a more complete sound for the price.
Check em out......
Morel's


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

I Love my JL components, they fit my needs very well.

Also Hertz sound pretty damn good, they have speakers ranging in price from a couple hundred dollars all the way up to a few thousand dollars.

Something in there for everyone. 

One thing you should always do is listen and buy what YOU like. The internet has too many people who will give you specs on a speaker instead of actually giving an experience with them.

One more thing, make sure you buy some sound deadener for your doors to help prevent rattles and make the door more of an enclosure for the speaker. Also make sure to mount the speaker SOLID, if the door is not solid make it soild. You can use wood rings to help if you need to.


----------



## nyberg (Mar 20, 2008)

Orion hcca 6.2 sounds wonderfull, tweeter is real good,
and how the midbass pound, just put som nice amp on them,
and offcourse a good stable install.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

anyone mention rainbow by chance? i didnt fumble through all the pages on here and read so if someone did sorry.


----------

